# Tom Kristensen in Rehabilitation Following Badminton Injury



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

At the beginning of January, Tom Kristensen tore the heel tendon of his left leg while playing badminton. The Le Mans record winner underwent surgery and has started an extensive rehabilitation program under the supervision of Audi Sport’s team physician Dr. Christian John in order to be fit in time for the start of the season. The Dane will also participate in the traditional Audi winter camp in Ofterschwang.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Tom Kristensen in Rehabilitation Following Badminton Injury ([email protected])*

Badminton injury.... he should have made up something cooler.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Tom Kristensen in Rehabilitation Following Badminton Injury (vwlippy)*

Ultimate fighting with tigers?


----------

